# Gainesville? Fest16. Anyone else here?



## Pedal to the Metal (Oct 27, 2017)

Plenty of easy places to squat, friendly town, great fall weather and a big festival this weekend. Anyone else here? I didn't come to Gainesville for Fest16 but was just pedaling through. Looks like it's gonna be a fun weekend.


----------



## junkpolecat99 (Oct 27, 2017)

That's a great event. I had an awesome time but the day after the event, I heard my good friend's younger brother died of a heroin overdose. So it's a bitter memory as well. This was like 2008.


----------

